# Solved: Icons Messing Up All The Time !



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

I Have A Dell Dimension L733r An Every Time I Boot Up My Icons Every Where Keeps Disapearing On Me Or They Turn All Black...its Just Not My Desktop Its Everwhere Else Also Any Help Oh I Have Windows Me ......thank Yo...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Download *'Hijack This!*
Extract the files to the Program Files as suggested, or Browse to a newly created folder. Don't run straight from the desktop, as the Backup files will be stored there.

Navigate to the extracted files, and doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Regards

eddie


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanx eddie but i tryed hijack this an i messed my hole computer up lol but got it back right again so ima kinda scared to use hijack again lol i had a friend that could remote into my computer but he couldnt figure it out .........is there another way around this ????


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you use Hijackthis, don't delete anything that it finds. Just post the log here, and we'll take a look at it for you 

eddie


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok ill try this i copy an past right?


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

i downloaded it an now it took me to a little box that says unzip run winzip close about an help i clicked on the unzip button an it said 1 file unzipped sussesfully.......what do i do know sorry to be a bug lol ??????


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:58:00 PM, on 7/14/2007
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TRILLIAN PRO\TRILLIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMART PC SOLUTIONS\1-2-3 SPYWARE FREE\SPYWAREFREEMONITOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\CHRIS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ActivIcon] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACTIVICONS\ACTIVICON.EXE /x
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB918547] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YAHOOMESSENGER.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [123SpywareFreeSchedule] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMART PC SOLUTIONS\1-2-3 SPYWARE FREE\SpywareFreeSchedule.exe
O4 - Startup: Trillian.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trillian Pro\trillian.exe
O4 - Startup: Compaq Knowledge Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Knowledge Center\bin\silent.exe
O4 - User Startup: Trillian.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trillian Pro\trillian.exe
O4 - User Startup: Compaq Knowledge Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Knowledge Center\bin\silent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Translate - {06FE5D05-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avbabelfish&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate - {06FE5D05-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avbabelfish&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D02-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avlinksearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL - {06FE5D02-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avlinksearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D03-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avhostsearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host - {06FE5D03-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avhostsearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D04-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=altavista&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live - {06FE5D04-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=altavista&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats okay 

Too slow at typing here 

Okay, will get someone to look at it for you 

eddie


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok thank you  ill be here........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

I would remove 1-2-3 SPYWARE FREE as it has a dubious reputation of false positives and poor performance. It was listed as rogue but has since been delisted. However, I would still not trust it. 

Other than that, I don't see any problems in the log.


Having said that, have you tried to do a system restore to a point in time before this problem started?


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok ill remove the 1-2-3 spyware system restore ? no dont think soooo just my icons keep disapearing an sometimes they turn black it dose it on my desk to icons an every where else .....................


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Download TweakUI 1.33 from here:

http://www.annoyances.org/downloads/ftp/tweakui.zip

To install TweakUI:

# Unzip tweakui.zip using an unzip utility, such as WinZip, and place the files in a new folder in a convenient location, such as your desktop.

# Right-click on the tweakui.inf file and select Install to install it on your system.

# To start TweakUI, double-click the TweakUI icon in Control Panel.

Note: there's a bug in this installer (it's been there since the very first release, except for the new version for Windows XP). If it prompts you to insert a disk or specify the location of the Tweakui files, just point to the folder containing the files you just unzipped, and click Ok.

Now start TweakUi in Control Panel.

Click the Repair tab, select Repair Icons from the drop down menu and click Repair.

Restart the PC after that and test.

Zee


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok ill try it no brb in a few


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

i tryed installing it but it keeps saying it wont install for some reason cant find file or something


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to post the exact message you're getting as that doesn't help us very much.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

it says cant locate the tweakui file unable to install tweak ui ive tryed it twice so far an i must be dong something wrong


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If it prompts you to insert a disk or specify the location of the Tweakui files, just point to the folder containing the files you just unzipped, and click Ok.

Or you may want to try downloading it from here:

http://www.download.com/3000-2341-2830963.html

Zee


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

i right clicked on it an this is what i got >>>>>>>>>>>>.; Author: Win95 Shell Team

[version]
signature="$CHICAGO$"
SetupClass=BASE

[DefaultInstall]
CopyFiles = TweakUI.Files.Sys, TweakUI.Files.Inf, TweakUI.Files.Hlp
AddReg = TweakUI.Add.Reg, TweakUI.Add.Reg.Uninstall
Ini2Reg = TweakUI.Add.Ini2Reg

[DefaultInstall.ntx86]
CopyFiles = TweakUI.Files.Sys, TweakUI.Files.Inf, TweakUI.Files.Hlp
AddReg = TweakUI.Add.Reg, TweakUI.Add.Reg.UninstallNT

[DefaultInstall.ntalpha]
CopyFiles = TweakUI.Files.Sys, TweakUI.Files.Inf, TweakUI.Files.Hlp
AddReg = TweakUI.Add.Reg, TweakUI.Add.Reg.UninstallNT

[Optional Components]
TweakUIInstall

[TweakUIInstall]
CopyFiles = TweakUI.Files.Sys, TweakUI.Files.Inf, TweakUI.Files.Hlp
AddReg = TweakUI.Add.Reg, TweakUI.Add.Reg.Uninstall
Ini2Reg = TweakUI.Add.Ini2Reg

OptionDesc = %TWEAKUI%
Tip = %TWEAKTIP%
;Parent = AccessTop
InstallType = 10 ;Typical, Custom.
IconIndex = 16 ;Windows Logo mini-icon for dialogs
Uninstall = DefaultUnInstall

[DefaultUnInstall]
DelFiles = TweakUI.Files.Sys, TweakUI.Files.Inf, TweakUI.Files.Hlp, TweakUI.Files.AutoGen
DelReg = TweakUI.Del.Reg

[DestinationDirs]
TweakUI.Files.Sys = 11
TweakUI.Files.Inf = 17
TweakUI.Files.Hlp = 18
TweakUI.Files.AutoGen = 18

[SourceDisksNames]
1="Tweak UI","",1

[SourceDisksFiles]
TWEAKUI.CPL=1
TWEAKUI.INF=1
TWEAKUI.HLP=1
TWEAKUI.CNT=1

[TweakUI.Files.Sys]
TWEAKUI.CPL

[TweakUI.Files.Inf]
TWEAKUI.INF

[TweakUI.Files.Hlp]
TWEAKUI.HLP
TWEAKUI.CNT

[TweakUI.Files.AutoGen]
TWEAKUI.GID
TWEAKUI.FTS

[TweakUI.Add.Reg.Uninstall]
HKLM,%UTWEAK%,DisplayName,,"PowerToy - %TWEAKUI% - Uninstall"
HKLM,%UTWEAK%,UninstallString,,"%10%\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 %17%\Tweakui.inf"

[TweakUI.Add.Reg.UninstallNT]
HKLM,%UTWEAK%,DisplayName,,"PowerToy - %TWEAKUI% - Uninstall"
HKLM,%UTWEAK%,UninstallString,,"rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %17%\Tweakui.inf"

[TweakUI.Add.Reg]
HKLM,%SMWCV%\Run,%TWEAKUI%,,"RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp"
HKLM,%SMWCV%\RunOnce\Setup,%UPTWEAK%,,"RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp 0"
HKLM,%SMWCV%\RunOnce\Setup,%ITWEAK%,,"WINHLP32.EXE -i Main %18%\TWEAKUI.HLP"

; repair a commonly-damaged part of the registry while we're here
HKCR,lnkfile,IsShortcut
HKCR,piffile,IsShortcut

[TweakUI.Add.Ini2Reg]
win.ini,Desktop,Wallpaper,HKLM,%BK%,2
win.ini,Desktop,TileWallpaper,HKLM,%BK%,2

[TweakUI.Del.Reg]
HKLM,%UTWEAK%
HKLM,%SMWCV%\Run,%TWEAKUI%
HKLM,%SMWCV%\RunServices,%TWEAKUI%
HKLM,%SMWCV%\Explorer\Shell Icons,29
HKLM,%SMWCV%\Applets\TweakUI
HKCU,%SMWCV%\Applets\TweakUI

[Strings]
TWEAKUI="Tweak UI"
UPTWEAK="Importing old Tweak UI settings"
ITWEAK="Introducing Tweak UI"
UTWEAK="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\TweakUI"
SMWCV="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion"
BK="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup"
TWEAKTIP="Change various user interface settings."


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Just right-click the tweakui.inf file and *select Install*.

Or try the EXE from download.com (link posted above).


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

i can not get this to install for nothing its aggervating


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Try the solution from ActivIcon found HERE.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ill try it thanx


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

is there any other suggestions about my icons messing up all the time i tryed the tweakui an activ icons an there still messing up my desktop icons seem to be fine now but now its all my other icons like all the ones in the start menu an everywhere else any help will be nice thank you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would try doing a system restore. If it doesn't fix the problem, you can just undo it.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

how do i do that an undo it ???????


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try.
Start>run>type
msconfig
Startup tab..untick
[ActivIcon] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACTIVICONS\ACTIVICON.EXE /x
Apply>ok>reboot.

System restore.
Reboot tap F8..choose command prompt.
Type
scanreg /restore
Choose date prior to problem..not the oldest.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

its done this since i got the computer so i wouldnt know how long ago it started


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi ignore scanreg /restore that's for Win98
Did you try unchecking ActivIcon in msconfig.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

yes so far the icons are still there will you check my hi jack log an see if theres any more problems >>>>>>>>>>>>Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:21:34 PM, on 7/15/2007
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TRILLIAN PRO\TRILLIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\CHRIS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - Startup: Trillian.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trillian Pro\trillian.exe
O4 - User Startup: Trillian.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trillian Pro\trillian.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Translate - {06FE5D05-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avbabelfish&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate - {06FE5D05-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avbabelfish&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D02-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avlinksearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL - {06FE5D02-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avlinksearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D03-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avhostsearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host - {06FE5D03-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avhostsearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D04-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=altavista&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live - {06FE5D04-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=altavista&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How long have you had the computer?


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

for like 8 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL. And it's just become a problem now?  

Try uninstalling the Google toolbar as that can cause weird problems.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

no its always been a problem i tryed everything an i just found this site lke 3 days ago an i like it you guys are lots of help thanx again


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try uninstalling the Google Toolbar and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

i deleted it an rebooted everything seems to be fine except for when i boot up an it gose through its course of booting it pauses on an all blue screen before it proceeds to boot up it stays like that for like 5 mins then finishis botting then everything seems fine


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok ill try it now brb in a few


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

We're sorry. ActiveScan requires the browser Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0 or later version.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try to run it with Firefox or some other browser? You need to use IE.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

i give up i cant find the way to run it with ie keeps going to firefoxx i guess my computer is ok for now i got my icons fixed i was think if there was anythig i can else to inprove its performance to make it kinda run faster but i think its ok 4 now oh is there anything else i can try on windows me to make sure its running good>?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can remove any programs that you no longer use and delete your temporary files and temporary Internet files and defrag regularly.


----------



## coriell12277 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok ty thanx for the help also in these past few days


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

First, click on Start, go to Programs, then System Tools, and click on System Restore.

The System Restore window will open and give you a brief description of what the System Restore utility does.

Click on Create a Restore Point and then click Next.

It will ask you to give a Restore Point description. Give it a description that will be easy to identify in case you need to restore the computer in the future. It automatically records the date and time that the restore point was created so there is no need to include that in the description.

When finished click Next.

It will take you to a screen asking you to confirm the new Restore Point. Click OK. 
The System Restore window will close and you are now finished.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER & SPYWAREGUARD* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

DELETE YOUR TEMPORARY FILES:

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Also go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.


----------

